# seeds!!!!!!!!



## sum_kid (Sep 6, 2006)

can anyone give me a fast shipping site i can money order from???? i live in the u.s. please sumone giv me a site. i wanna hurry up and smoke sum bud


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Sep 6, 2006)

shit your gonna be out of luck for at least 2 months if your growing your own pot with the buds you wanna buy today... I dont think a day here or there will matter, dont forget, delivery doesn't work on weekends and stat holidays.. if you want a money order, try the us post office, or your bank... you can try western union or paypal etc...


----------



## learnin to gro (Sep 7, 2006)

hey fast shipping definately not.  but i got my seeds from www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com payed via credit and recieved in 5 weeks if your doing money order id add another 3weeks plus another        14-18 weeks for growth plus 2-3weeks for dry and cure shit man your looking at 6mos minimum till viable smoke.  if youre that hurtin try it with bagseed learn on your first attempt while waiting for your expensive precious seeds to arrive that way you dont go messin up the good stuff when you get it. good luck remember you can have a good grow with bagseed if you got the right equipment.   good luck


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 7, 2006)

wuts bag seed?


----------



## KADE (Sep 7, 2006)

well, random seeds thrown in a bag of course =)


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Sep 7, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> hey fast shipping definately not. but i got my seeds from www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com payed via credit and recieved in 5 weeks if your doing money order id add another 3weeks plus another 14-18 weeks for growth plus 2-3weeks for dry and cure shit man your looking at 6mos minimum till viable smoke. if youre that hurtin try it with bagseed learn on your first attempt while waiting for your expensive precious seeds to arrive that way you dont go messin up the good stuff when you get it. good luck remember you can have a good grow with bagseed if you got the right equipment. good luck


 
I agree with learn to grow...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 8, 2006)

Dr. Chronic can get seed to the U.S in about a week or so I have heard... www.drchronic.com/


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2006)

and if ya want fast. 2 weeks for the ole doc. buy some Lowryder seeds. Start to finish in 8 weeks. so 10 weeks to grow. but I myslef would rather take the time. educate and have a grow area set up. Establish a mom and use cuttings. that way I have bud every 2 months consistantly.


----------

